

Ask HN: How does something like MyGamerCard.net make money? - amccloud

I'm just curious how this site has been running for years with what appears to be only ads and donations as a source of income. How have they sustained this long offering a services for free. I would think that they'd have a pretty hefty bandwidth bill for delivering all the images.
======
amccloud
Clickable: <http://www.mygamercard.net/>

